# 2001 F-250 - Which U-Joints?



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

I have a 2001 F-250 regular cab with the 5.4 Not sure what the gearing is.

I have a mystery shake around 1500 RPM that I'm trying to hunt down, and seems like a common cause could be bad U-joints. They're easy enough to replace so I'll start there.

Looking at Rock Auto, there's all kinds of sizes: 

3.624" Outside Lock-Up
4.185" Outside Lock-Up
1.188" Bearing Caps with 3-5/8" OD yoke span
etc.

Is there an easy way to see what's under there without pulling everything off first? Run the VIN or something? Should the parts under there now be stamped? 

I'm away from the truck for the next few days, so can't crawl under and look. But I'd like to get the parts on the way if I can.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mitragorz said:


> I have a 2001 F-250 regular cab with the 5.4 Not sure what the gearing is.
> 
> I have a mystery shake around 1500 RPM that I'm trying to hunt down, and seems like a common cause could be bad U-joints. They're easy enough to replace so I'll start there.
> 
> ...


With the VIN you should be able to get the correct ones. 
I know there were also several different brake rotors in those early 2000s Ford SDs.


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

DANA 50/60 FRONT AXLE SEAL AND U JOINT PARTS

Qty needed 2 50381 Inner Knuckle Oil Seals
Qty needed 2 SPL55-3X U-Joints (non greased) or SPL55-4X (greased)
Qty needed 2 50491 Outer Tube Oil Seals
Qty needed 2 41784-2 Vacuum Seal O-Ring

FIT:
1998-2004 SUPER DUTY F250 F350 F450 EXCURSION 4X4 TRUCKS WITH FRONT LEAF SPRING DANA 50 / 60 Axles

FRONT DRIVESHAFT PARTS (one is grease fitting in cap or grease fitting in body of joint)

*DANA SPICER 5-178X

UNIVERSAL JOINT*

Fits FORD F250, F350 Super Duty FRONT Double Cardan CV Driveshaft
1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006
Fits slip yoke and double cardan CV ... (3) u-joints required

1350 Series
GREASEABLE U-Joint
Grease fitting in body of u-joint
*DIMENSIONS*

*A *= 3.625 inches (3 5/8 inches )
*B* = 3.625 inches (3 5/8 inches )
*C *= 1.187 inch ( 1 3/16 inch ) diameter
*D* = 1.187 inch ( 1 3/16 inch ) diameter
*Outside snap rings*
or

*DANA SPICER 5-178X

UNIVERSAL JOINT*

Fits FORD F250, F350 Super Duty FRONT Double Cardan CV Driveshaft
1999, 2000, 2001, 2002, 2003, 2004, 2005, 2006
Fits slip yoke and double cardan CV ... (3) u-joints required

1350 Series
GREASEABLE U-Joint
Grease fitting in body of u-joint
*DIMENSIONS*

*A *= 3.625 inches (3 5/8 inches )
*B* = 3.625 inches (3 5/8 inches )
*C *= 1.187 inch ( 1 3/16 inch ) diameter
*D* = 1.187 inch ( 1 3/16 inch ) diameter
*Outside snap rings*


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

My mistake, should’ve specified driveshaft u-joints. Apparently bad u-joints (ie unbalanced) can cause harmonic vibrations at certain RPMs.

So right now I’m looking at front and rear u-joints for the rear driveshaft.


Happens in all gears at 1500 RPM. Which I guess means probably NOT the driveshaft since it’s not wheel speed.

Maybe motor mounts? Great, now I’m overthinking it.

Still gonna change those u-joints, if for no other reason than ‘why not.’


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

REAR DRIVE SHAFT (grease or non grease)

*DANA SPICER 5-160X

1410 Series GREASEABLE U-Joint*. 

1410 Series Spicer Greaseable Universal Joint
1410 series dimensions 
Dimension A & B = 4.188 inches wide in both directions
Dimension C & D = All 4 bearing caps are 1.187 inch diameter
Outside snap rings

or

*DANA SPICER 5-1410X

1410 Series MAINTENANCE FREE U-Joint*. Spicer maintenance free solid body u-joints are super strong high mileage universal joint ready to install. *Typically found on FORD, CHEVY, GMC and DODGE Diesel Pick-ups.*

Spicer MAINTENANCE FREE U-Joint...Very strong , high mileage with no greasy mess splatter
1410 series dimensions 
Dimension A & B = 4.188 inches wide in both directions
Dimension C & D = All 4 bearing caps are 1.187 inch diameter
Outside snap rings


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

It is good insurance to check them and change them when necessary, most of the time you can tell when one is bad as it would be diffecult to turn by hand or feel gritty, lots of slop or movement in the joint (pushing up on the driveshaft), clunking while driving/ vibrations in the drive lines. Ive also had the issues of the little bearings within the double carden joint (CV) go bad and cause vibrations. Another thing that comes to mind is check your counter weight is still there on both the driveshafts.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

So the same joint for trans and axle ends?

I know too well about busted u-joints.
"what the hell is that squeaking?"
"Ah, the exhaust is probably loose"

Meanwhile:


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

That looks to be an aluminum 4" or 5" aftermarket rear drive shaft? The front drive shaft joints should be 1350's and the rear driveshaft should be 1410's. The numbers 1350 & 1410 are just the series of the joints, the specfic part #'s are:

Front axle outer joints SPL55-3X (non greased) or SPL55-4X (greased) X2 required
Front driveshaft joints 5-178X (greased body) or 5-1350-1X (greased cap) X3 req.
Rear driveshaft joints 5-160X (grease) or 5-1410X (non grease) X3 req.

Sorry think I double posted the front drive shaft in the above post.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

nycpsd said:


> That looks to be an aluminum 4" or 5" aftermarket rear drive shaft? The front drive shaft joints should be 1350's and the rear driveshaft should be 1410's. The numbers 1350 & 1410 are just the series of the joints, the specfic part #'s are:
> 
> Front axle outer joints SPL55-3X (non greased) or SPL55-4X (greased) X2 required
> Front driveshaft joints 5-178X (greased body) or 5-1350-1X (greased cap) X3 req.
> ...


Some Chebbies came with aluminum driveshafts.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Those pics were from my 2005 Silverado.

By front and rear, I was talking about the two ends of the rear driveshaft. Doh...

So 1350 for both ends of the front driveshaft, and 1410 for both ends of the rear driveshaft. 

I think we’re on the same page now!

But why three of each? It’s been a while since I’ve been underneath, but I do think it’s a one-piece driveshaft. Should only need two, right? Maybe it is two-piece, who knows. I’ll find out bc it needs a new muffler anyway.


----------



## nycpsd (Nov 17, 2009)

Both front and rear drive shaft use 3 joints as there's double carden joints on both.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Randall Ave said:


> Some Chebbies came with aluminum driveshafts.


Yes, I think most.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

nycpsd said:


> Both front and rear drive shaft use 3 joints as there's double carden joints on both.


Looks like the front shaft uses 3 and the rear uses 2.

Front shaft,









Front shaft, rear joint (double joint):









Rear shaft, forward joint:









Rear shaft, rear joint:









But yeah, looks like they can use some love.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Those Chebby Alum driveshaft make great hot rod drive shafts. I have shortened a couple for people. Hard to find in the junkyard cause the fork operator lifts the vehicles up and it damages the drive shaft. Some junkyards now got smart with the alum ones and take them off before trashing them.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mitragorz said:


> Those pics were from my 2005 Silverado.
> 
> By front and rear, I was talking about the two ends of the rear driveshaft. Doh...
> 
> ...


So U start with a Ford and then put up pix of alum-chubby and U think we're on same page?
You might want to buy extras for when all the rollers get smashed during Ur install.


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

TwiceStroked said:


> U think we're on same page?


Are we not?


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mitragorz said:


> Are we not?


U talk Ford
And
Show Chubby
U tell me, now mind U I do not drink Kool-Aid


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Mitragorz said:


> Are we not?


Do You know Jimmy?
Hes from Baldwin does the same thing a lot


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Kool-aid, what the hell are you talking about?

I posted a problem with my Ford.

I posted a picture of my chevy just for ****s. Hey, look at happened last time I neglected my u-joints.

I didn’t clarify that, and some people got confused. (Seems like you still are?)

I clarified.

I posted pictures of the Ford driveshaft from my truck with the issue.

I hope that clears it up for you.


----------



## TwiceStroked (Feb 8, 2010)

Yup, U R 100% L.I.
Im Upstate so it must be me
WE


----------



## Mitragorz (Oct 11, 2013)

Must be...

@nycpsd was able to answer my question without any issue.

I'm still trying to figure out what you brought to the discussion. It certainly wasn't anything useful.


----------

